# Hapimag



## Gophesjo (Jan 6, 2012)

Any US or Canadian residents aboard who are Hapimag owners?  If yes, how do you like the program?  What kinds of annual fees are you paying for what levels of accomodations?  How about the upfront costs.  Any first person observations/information would be much appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are some threads that should be helpful:  
https://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="hapimag"site:tugbbs.com


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Denise


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 7, 2012)

*DRI has these resorts...*

Diamond Resorts International offers these resorts to their members. I have not stayed in them, but from members who have stayed many like them. The seem to be all inclusive resorts. The problem I hear is the daily surcharge which can be about $50 to $100 per day/per person.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 7, 2012)

Hapimag has been trading in the last few years through DAE and DRI, but only gives either company some of their resorts, not their entire portfolio.  One that was on DRI's list but not DAE's was Prague, which would be a great destination.  I don't think Hapimag's resort in a chateau in France, which I would love to go to, is on either list.  Hapimag does charge some extra fees at the resorts, which is a minus, but at least most of them do not seem to be AI.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 8, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> Diamond Resorts International offers these resorts to their members. I have not stayed in them, but from members who have stayed many like them. The seem to be all inclusive resorts. The problem I hear is the daily surcharge which can be about $50 to $100 per day/per person.



Yes, some Hapimag resorts are available through DRI. In the past I've seen some resorts avaiable through RCI but not at this moment, I guess. They are not all inclusive resorts. At least that is not their concept. In fact there are hardly any all inclusive resorts in Europe. Some hotels offer half board. There is no daily surcharge but there is a cleaning fee. I don't know how much it is right now but it used to be around 125 euro's a week. However it might be that DRI members have to pay extra fee's to stay in a Hapimag resort.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 9, 2012)

The only Hapimag resorts I have ever seen at RCI are their two Florida resorts, and those only as rentals.

As to AI in European timeshares, I have seen this mainly in Italy among a few RCI resorts there.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 9, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> The only Hapimag resorts I have ever seen at RCI are their two Florida resorts, and those only as rentals.
> 
> As to AI in European timeshares, I have seen this mainly in Italy among a few RCI resorts there.



There is only half board in Italy in some resorts and hotels, and sometimes only in high season. All inclusive would be far too expensive! We have been to three Hapimag resorts in Italy and they were never all inclusive or half board. The restaurants were relatively expensive, especially for American standards. But the trattorias in Italy are wonderful and it's a delight to eat in all the special places. So much better than AI!


----------

